# Potential new owner here!



## BurnyF1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi all,

With the uncertainty in the world right now, and the fact I've been working from home for ages (and will be well into next year!), I've decided my PCP car isn't doing me any favours sitting on the driveway whilst I continue to pay a chunk of money every month, so therefore I've been looking at getting a car to run around in and have some fun with for the next 12 months or so. Normally I'd go down the hot-hatch route, but something about the mk1 TT's has grabbed me! Particularly as it seems like a decent one can be good value.

Anyway, hello, here I am and hopefully I'll be joining the ranks as a full owner and member soon!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  mk1 great choice have search an look at the mk1 quattro sport


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------

